# It's KING of the BAY time!



## Michael Hoyt Williamson (May 9, 2017)

The kings are already in the bay, we are hoping for this years tournament to be bigger and better than the one before. This tournament is unique, people fishing from land have just as good of a chance to win as somebody from a boat. The fact that you have six weeks to fish makes it even better.


----------

